# Another One Arrives...



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd not seen anything like this before, so bought it on spec from an unkown Ukrainian seller.

Arrived today and is rather nice, to me at least; a Raketa, marked 'Peterhoff' 'Raketa Cardi' 'Redute' (whatever that means) & 'Russian Made'.



Inside a nice movement, 2628 H, SU and, around the ?mainspring? cog '2614H SU'



I find the use of both 'Russian Made' & 'SU' on the same watch interesting; a transition at the time of the fall of the SU? Also, why two movement numbers on one movement? A frankenstein? On a cheapie?

I am informed by my nephew that it is 'well bling' - it is a big chunky b*gger.

Sorry 'bout the cruel pictures - straight from the packet,

regards to all.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Looks like a typical Cardi product - cheap and gaudy to sell in the provinces  .

Orion took over the Cardi concern ( it figures







) .

It is an interesting item though . I would have it  . Unusual.

Don't scratch the gold too much. It easily rubs off







 .


----------

